#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Gas Purification

## combusem

Gas Purification
Arthur Kohl, Richard Nielsen

Gas Purification brings you expanded coverage of alkanolamines for hydrogen sulfide and carbon dioxide removal, the removal and use of ammonia in gas purification, the use of alkaline salt solutions for acid gas removal, and the use of water to absorb gas impurities. The basic technologies and all significant advances in the following areas are thoroughly described: sulfur dioxide removal and recovery processes, processes for converting hydrogen sulfide to sulfur, liquid phase oxidation processes for hydrogen sulfide removal, the absorption of water vapor by dehydrating solutions, gas dehydration and purification by adsorption, and the catalytic and thermal conversion of gas impurities

1. Introduction
2. Alkanolamines for Hydrogen Sulfide and Carbon Dioxide Removal
3. Mechanical Design and Operation of Alkanolamine Plants
4. Removal and Use of Ammonia in Gas Purification
5. Alkaline Salt Solutions for Acid Gas Removal
6. Water as an Absorbent for Gas Impurities
7. Sulfur Dioxide Removal
8. Sulfur Recovery Processes
9. Liquid Phase Oxidation Processes for Hydrogen Sulfide Removal
10. Control of Nitrogen Oxides
11. Absorption of Water Vapor by Dehydrating Solutions


12. Gas Dehydration and Purification by Adsorption
13. Thermal and Catalytic Conversion of Gas Impurities
14. Physical Solvents for Acid Gas Removal. Membrane Permeation Processes
15. Miscellaneous Gas Purification Techniques

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Gas Purification

----------


## combusem

Practical Natural Gas Engineering
Robert Vincent Smith

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

*Industrial Gas Handbook: Gas Separation and Purification*
By Frank G. Kerry
* Publisher: CRC
* Number Of Pages: 552
* Publication Date: 2007-02-22
* ISBN / ASIN: 0849390052

Book Description
Drawn from the author's forty years of field experience, the Industrial Gas Handbook: Gas Separation and Purification presents valuable information for practicing engineers in the field of industrial gas separation and purification. This book uses SI units in accordance with the international industry and covers such topics as chronological development, industrial applications, air separation technologies, noble gases, front end purification systems, insulation, non cryogenic separation, safety, cleaning for oxygen systems, economics, and product liquefaction, storage, and transportation. It also addresses machinery, equipment, instrumentation, and controls

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

*Industrial Gases*
By N. A. Downie
Publisher: Springer
Number Of Pages: 588 

Industrial gases are inextricably woven into the fabric of modern manufacturing. From the primary extraction of raw materials, through their intermediate processing to manufacture metals, chemicals and ceramics, to the fabrication of sophisticated industrial, consumer and food products, gases are used across the whole spectrum of industry. The isolation, manufature and supply of these gases is a major industry in itself; the 300 million tones of gas used each year generates sales in excess of $20 billion. In terms of tonnage, nitrogen has become the most used industrial gas, finding applications across the whole range of industry. It is still manufactured by liquifying and then distilling air, but as applications develop and demand increases, newer methods of isolation, such as pressure swing absorbtion and membrane seperation will become important. This new book introduces the main industrial gases and the gases industry, it discusses the main technologies for their isolation, seperation, manufacture and handling. In addition, the book contains an overview of the main applications of industrial gases and a brief discussion of new production processes and applications. Chemists, chemical engineers, physicists and technologists involved in the research and development, production or utilisation of industrial gases will find this concise book an essential and accessable reference source. For advanced students of these disciplines, the book provides a fascinating overview of this important industry.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

The Properties of Gases and Liquids 
Bruce E. Poling John M. Prausnitz John P. O'Connell 
McGraw-Hill Professional

Must-have reference for processes involving liquids, gases, and mixtures
Reap the time-saving, mistake-avoiding benefits enjoyed by thousands of chemical and process design engineers, research scientists, and educators. Properties of Gases and Liquids, Fifth Edition, is an all-inclusive, critical survey of the most reliable estimating methods in use today now completely rewritten and reorganized by Bruce Poling, John Prausnitz, and John O'Connell to reflect every late-breaking development. You get on-the-spot information for estimating both physical and thermodynamic properties in the absence of experimental data with this property data bank of 600+ compound constants. Bridge the gap between theory and practice with this trusted, irreplaceable, and expert-authored expert guide  the only book that includes a critical analysis of existing methods as well as hands-on practical recommendations. Areas covered include pure component constants; thermodynamic properties of ideal gases, pure components and mixtures; pressure-volume-temperature relationships; vapor pressures and enthalpies of vaporization of pure fluids; fluid phase equilibria in multicomponent systems; viscosity; thermal conductivity; diffusion coefficients; and surface tension

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

*Natural Gas Engineering Handbook*
Boyun Guo, Ali Ghalambor
Gulf Publishing Company

Many studies have concluded that the major source of energy for the global economy in the first half of the 21st century will be natural gas. With natural gas becoming more and more important there is increasing demand for information, yet less and less available material on this subject. The Natural Gas Engineering Handbook is the only book available that covers this subject in a comprehensive and practical way. This book covers the full scope of natural gas engineering, from gas reservoir engineering to gas production systems to gas processing. It adapts a computer-assisted approach, which is current practice in the industry and is severely lacking in other books on natural gas engineering.

Boyun Guo, PhD, SPE, is one of the most respected petroleum engineering authors in the world and has written several books and many papers, including The Air and Gas Drilling Manual and Offshore Pipelines. He earned his PhD from New Mexico Tech. He is also a professor of petroleum engineering at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette.

Ali Ghalambor, PhD, is the head American Petroleum Institute Endowed Professor of Petroleum Institute Endowed Professor of Petroleum Engineering at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette. He has served on the Society of Petroleum Engineers Board of Directors as a recipient of the SPE Distinguished Achievement Award. He has authored over 100 scholarly papers, journal articles and books.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

*Natural Gas: A Basic Handbook
By James G. Speight*


Publisher: Gulf Publishing Company
Number Of Pages: 239
Publication Date: 2007-07
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1933762144 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## combusem

*Troubleshooting Natural Gas Processing
by Norman P. Lieberman*


Publisher: Pennwell Corp
Number Of Pages: 208
Publication Date: 1987-01
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0878143084

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

*Gas Production Operations
By H. Dale Beggs
*
Publisher: Oil & Gas Consultants Intl
Number Of Pages: 304
Publication Date: 1985-11
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0930972066


Gas Production Operations, an upper-level engineering text, covers essentially all of the operations involved in moving natural gas from its initial location in the reservoir to its final destination, including movement through the reservoir, piping system, separation facilities, and compressor.

The book covers information that is essential in the day-to-day operation of a gas field. Detection of abnormal well performance, separator selection, and prediction of hydrate formation are illustrated.

Table of Contents:

Introduction
Gas Properties
Gas Reservoir Performance
Piping System Performance
Gas Compression
Total System Analysis
Flow Measuring
Gas-Condensate Reservoirs
Field Operations Problems
Gas Processing
Appendices
Index 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

*Industrial Gases Processing
By Heinz-Wolfgang H&#228;ring, Aldo Belloni, Christine Ahner
*

Publisher: Wiley-VCH
Number Of Pages: 310
Publication Date: 2008-02-15
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 352731685X
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783527316854
Binding: Hardcover

Almost every modern manufacturing process relies on industrial gases, and sales of such gases are expected to rise by around 450ver the next five years.
Here, experienced and authoritative experts from one of the two worlds largest producer of industrial gases impart their knowledge on atmospheric, noble and synthesized gases, carbon dioxide, LNG, acetylene and other fuel gases, as well as special and medical gases. Modern applications, e.g., the use of hydrogen in fuel cells, are included as well. This practical text is rounded off by a section on logistics.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

Hydrocarbon Processing Gas Processes Handbook 2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hydrocarbon Processing Gas Processes Handbook 2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## combusem

*Advances in the Study of Gas Hydrates


By Charles E. Taylor, Jonathan T. Kwan*


Publisher: Springer
Number Of Pages: 225
Publication Date: 2004-09-01
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0306484811 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Gas Purification

----------


## asim.adrams

Thank you very much. Man

----------


## msmmd2000

Thanks Alot !!!!

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing!!! This is a very useful ebook..

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Dear combusem
Download link for the following book is not working. please provide me the fresh link.
Industrial Gases By N. A. Downie

Thank you

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Thank you

----------


## combusem

Industrial Gases link working today

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Thank you Mr. combusem
Download link is working
Once again thank you verymuch.

----------


## Henry H

Thanks a lot, very useful book.

----------


## anihita

*Practical Natural Gas Engineering*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## putra majid

Very good collections, Thanks for sharing,

----------


## Praveen@EOL

I need the above first stated book ...

Plz share me the download link

Book: Gas Purification

Thanks ...

----------


## Nabilia

> I need the above first stated book ...
> 
> Plz share me the download link
> 
> Book: Gas Purification
> 
> Thanks ...



The first book link is working.

Here is another link...
Gas Purification - Kohl . Nielsen 5th Ed. 1997.pdf	  39.813 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Gas Purification

----------


## Praveen@EOL

Thanks a lot for the link ...

Can't believe that i have the book now  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## aseptman

thanks nabila

----------


## jituraju

Thanks a lot dear friend. Jitu Raju

----------

